# Fully Functional 2x2x2 Pineapple Rubik's Cube



## Tony Fisher (Jun 11, 2019)

The shortage of fruit based puzzles is a concern to many so I thought I would address the issue. Here is my fully working 2x2x2 pineapple. It's lubed with fruit juice of course and I am calling the cubies pineapple chunks. The video shows a demo and solve.


----------



## pjk (Jun 12, 2019)

Tony Fisher said:


> The shortage of fruit based puzzles is a concern to many so I thought I would address the issue. Here is my fully working 2x2x2 pineapple. It's lubed with fruit juice of course and I am calling the cubies pineapple chunks. The video shows a demo and solve.


Haha, awesome. Does it pop easily?  

And I have to ask, did you eat it before it went bad?


----------



## sascholeks (Jun 12, 2019)

We need more people in the world making puzzle designs like this one.


----------

